# Wünsche an eine neue SPS



## marpa (30 März 2018)

Liebe Community,

ich habe derzeit die Aufgabe Anforderungen an ein neu zu entwickelnde SPS zu identifizieren.
Als Anwender seid Ihr dafür die kompetenteste Informationsquelle.
Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn Ihr mir schildern würdet, was Ihr euch von einer neuen SPS inkl. dazugehöriger Programmierumgebung wünschet würde.
Was beschäftigt euch tagtäglich? Was funktioniert nur kompliziert oder sogar gar nicht mit bestehenden Steuerungen? 
Themengebiete können sein:
- Softwareentwicklung und Programmiersprachen
- Anschluss und Konfiguration von Feldgeräten
- Kommunikationsprotokolle
- Einbindung in Netzwerke (SPS zu SPS oder auch übergeordnete IT-Systeme)
- Datensicherheit
- Wartung, Fehlerdiagnose, Fernzugriff, Updates/SW-Änderungen
- Handhabung der Hardware (Einbau, Verdrahtung, modulare Aufbauten)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mit mir Eure Erfahrung teilen könntet. Vielleicht könntet ihr die Informationen noch ergänzen mit ein paar Stichpunkten zu euren Anwendungsfeldern, also welcher Branche und ob ihr z.B. eher Programmierer, Servicepersonal oder Anlagenbetreiber seid.

Zu mir kurz:
Ich war einige Jahre als SPS-Programmierer im Sondermaschinenbau tätig, vor allem S7 und zwar kurz vor dem TIA-Portal.
Danach bin ich etwas weg von der Automatisierung Richtung Projektleitung im Maschineneinkauf gegangen.

Danke im Voraus für Euren Input.

Viele Grüße,
Marko


----------



## Draco Malfoy (30 März 2018)

marpa schrieb:


> ich habe derzeit die Aufgabe Anforderungen an ein neu zu entwickelnde SPS zu identifizieren





> Ich war einige Jahre als SPS-Programmierer im Sondermaschinenbau tätig, vor allem S7 und zwar kurz vor dem TIA-Portal.
> Danach bin ich etwas weg von der Automatisierung Richtung Projektleitung im Maschineneinkauf gegangen.



Ne, nicht verstanden. Bist Du Hersteller von Hardware ? Oder meinst du mit "SPS" eine neue Maschinensteuerung ?


----------



## Blockmove (30 März 2018)

marpa schrieb:


> ich habe derzeit die Aufgabe Anforderungen an ein neu zu entwickelnde SPS zu identifizieren.



Ich dreh den Spieß zuerst mal rum:
Warum wollt ihr eine neue SPS entwickeln und warum glaubt ihr das besser zu können als die etablierten Hersteller?
Was soll eure Zielgruppe sein?

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Maagic7 (30 März 2018)

Wünsche an eine SPS ist meiner Ansicht eher die falsche Frage.

Anforderungen an ein Etwicklungssystem wäre aus meiner Sicht die richtige Frage! SPS sebst ist eher zweitranging!


----------



## marpa (30 März 2018)

Die Aufgabe kommt von einem der etablierten Hersteller für Hardware und dazugehöriger Programmierumgebung. Es geht um die Weiterentwicklung des bestehenden Portfolios.

Mit meiner Haupttätigkeit in der Maschinenbeschaffung hat diese Aufgabe nichts zu tun.


----------



## Maagic7 (30 März 2018)

1. Nimm als Basis ein CodeSys3

2. Versehe das mit OnTheFly Umschaltung von KOP/FUP/AWL, wie Step 7 classic.

3. Erweitere die Aufrufmöglichkeiten für Bausteine in KOP/FUP, so dass alle Eingänge eines Bausteines mit Vorbeschaltungen aufgerufen werden können (wie Step7 und TIA)

4. Sorge dafür, dass man auch auf der Baustellen seine Software weiterentwickeln kann ohne dass man alle Änderungen auf einmal übertragen muss
   d.h. Man ändert auf Baustelle Softwareteile ab, dann kommt an anderer Stelle ein Fehler dazwischen, den man schnell beseitigen muss!!!
   Bingo, das geht anscheinend nur bei Step 7 classic, da die anderen nur übertragen wenn das Projekt konsistent ist!!!

5. Zurücklesen des kompletten Projekts von der CPU in einem einigermaßen lesebaren Code!!! Ist spätestens für den Service erforderlich, wenn nach Jahren aus unerfindlichen
    Gründen die Orignialprojekte nicht mehr auffindbar sind. Oder die Hersteller der Maschinen gibt es nicht mehr!

6. Vernüftige Codegeneratoren, mit denen man  vorbreitete Templates einfach vervielfältigen kann, statt m² große Parameterübergaben an Bausteine zu haben, die nicht vernünftig
    im Status beobachtbar sind.

7. Man muss schnell auf relativ kleinen Monitoren (Laptop) arbeiten können. (Siehe TIA Portal als Beispiel wie man es nicht macht!)

8. Durchgängige Visualisierungslösung vom kleinen Panel bis zum SCADA mit einem Tool. (Siehe dazu WinCCfexible, WinCC, WinCC-TIA, WinCC-TIA-Professional, WinCC-OA - wieder als Beispiel wie man es nicht machen sollte! Der gleiche Name im Produkt bringt da nichts! Siehe Movicon wie das im Prinzip funktionert - wenn man das so hinbekommen würde das es noch einfach und durchsichtig zu bedienen ist, wär das die Richtung!)

9. Erschwingliche Lizenensen für die Entwicklungsumgebungen, ähnlich CodeSys! Lizens Caos wie bei Siemens geht gar nicht!


----------



## Blockmove (30 März 2018)

Maagic7 schrieb:


> Wünsche an eine SPS ist meiner Ansicht eher die falsche Frage.
> 
> Anforderungen an ein Etwicklungssystem wäre aus meiner Sicht die richtige Frage! SPS sebst ist eher zweitranging!



100% ACK
Gut funktionierende SPS-Hardware gibt es genügend.
Mit den Entwicklungsumgebungen sieht es leider anders aus.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (30 März 2018)

marpa schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe kommt von einem der etablierten Hersteller für Hardware und dazugehöriger Programmierumgebung. Es geht um die Weiterentwicklung des bestehenden Portfolios. Mit meiner Haupttätigkeit in der Maschinenbeschaffung hat diese Aufgabe nichts zu tun.


  Ich wette mal, es ist wieder irgend eine Klemmen-Firma wie Phoenix Contact, die auf die Idee gekommen ist, Steuerungen am Besten gleich für Öl und Gasgeschäft zu produzieren. Als Konkurenz zu PCS7. Die Kundenresonanz zu den "Visu 2+ / - / Sinus / Cosinus"-Panels war wahrscheinlich so überwältigend, und die Entwicklungsleistungen dreier unrasierter Hacker aus Italien so grundsolide, daß es sich gleich angeboten hat, daraus eine ganze Produktpalette zu machen.   

A propos, Marko der Projektmanager... Marko aus Espelkamp zufällig ?


----------



## Blockmove (30 März 2018)

@Draco

Seh es doch nicht gleich so negativ ... 
Heute sind doch alle innovativ und agile.
Vielleicht entsteht ja hier eine absolut geniale Automatisierungslösung auf Basis von unseren Anwenderwünschen ... Vielleicht aber auch nicht 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Chräshe (31 März 2018)

Maagic7 schrieb:


> 1. Nimm als Basis ein CodeSys3...



Hallo marpa,

hier mal eine Ergänzung zu Maggic7:

*Hardware*


Wenige CPU’s (4 Stück) welche sich nur in Speichergröße und Verarbeitungs-Geschwindigkeit unterscheiden. Diese sollen den Bereich von kleinen Apparaten bis zu Großanlagen abdecken. Befehlssatz und Funktion sind identisch. 
(Mittel-)fein skalierbare leistungsfähige Anschaltbaugruppen. Keine Abstufung in 2; 4; 8; 16; 32 DI/DA, oder gar gemischte Karten. Keine Abstufung bei Analogtechnik in 8; 12; 14; 16 und 24 Bit Auflösung, sondern bestenfalls in 16 und 24 Bit
So wenig wie möglich und so viel wie nötig an unterschiedlichen Baugruppen 
Rustikale Anschlusstechnik, die auch Drähte in 1mm² abkann. Zum Messen an der Klemme darf kein Spezialwerkzeug notwendig sein. 
Zuordnung von Klemme/Adresse/LED soll Selbsterklärend und Logisch sein.
z.B.: https://www.br-automation.com/de/produkte/io-systeme/x20-system/digitale-ausgange/x20do9322/
Wobei eine Karte mit 8 Kanälen und der Zuordnung 0-7 vermutlich logischer wäre…  
Persitente Daten, welche auch bei Erweiterung von Strukturen nachgeführt werden und keinen Aktualdatenverlust oder verfälschen von Daten verursachen. 
Lange Verfügbarkeit der Hardware, oder alternativ kompatible Nachfolgemodelle, die 1:1 getauscht werden können 
 

*Software*


Umsetzung der Norm EN 61131-3 (und keine Anlehnung mit zig Ausnahmen!) 
Lizenzierung über die Hardware. Im Gegenzug die Entwicklungsumgebung mit regelmäßigen Updates/ Fehlerbehebungen kostenlos 
Online-/Offline- Vergleich vom Programm *und VISU* 
Einfaches Meldesystem, welches Bitmeldungen wie herkömmlich und zudem Programmalarm (von Siemens) in einer Umgebung gemischt unterstützt 
Systemfunktion für Expot/Import von XML Dateien für Einstellungen und Rezepte 
Systemfunktion zum Stellen von Uhren über HMI, Synchronisieren mit anderen Systemen, Umschalten zwischen Sommer/Winterzeit 
Systemfunktion zum Datenaustausch mit weiterer Steuerung, oder PC 
Integrierter SPS-Analyser für Fehlersuche 
Änderungen /Verbesserungen in der Entwicklungsumgebung dürfen keine Update-Orgien im Feld nach sich ziehen 
Integriertes Versionsmanagement 
 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Senator42 (31 März 2018)

> Systemfunktion zum Stellen von Uhren über HMI, Synchronisieren mit anderen Systemen, Umschalten zwischen Sommer/Winterzeit
(SPS und auch Panel)

hierbei auch :
Zeit von einem Zeitserver beziehen
dabei auch LocalTime und UTC einstellbar
Umschalten zwischen Sommer/Winterzeit  ein/aus-schaltbar (es gibt ja vielleicht bald nur noch eine Zeit)


DBs aus dem AG:  hier die Aktual/Start/wie auch immer  Werte   in den Source importierbar   machen

Multiuser - möglich.
Aber nicht wie tia !


Sourcen für SVN ?
(SVN :  Subversion (SVN) ist eine freie Software zur zentralen Versionsverwaltung von Dateien )


----------



## van (1 April 2018)

Jedes Jahr eine Praxiswoche für alle Entwickler und Entscheidungsträger. 

Bei unterschiedlichen Kunden (gross, mittel, klein) einfach mal ne Woche in den Unterschiedlichen Abteilung mitlaufen. 

eat your own dog food


----------



## hallöle (9 April 2018)

- Mutliuser so wie bei S7classics (man greift auf einen gemeinsamen Dateipfad im Explorer zu)
- Bei Flanken nicht extra Bit zuweisen müssen, sondern das Programm sollte im Hintergrund selbst sein Speicherbit erstellt (ähnlich wie bei Rockwell)
- Guter / schneller Support bei Problemen (nicht wie bei Siemens wenn sie 2 Tage später wieder zurückrufen auf die Supportanfrage. Dann erstmal einem das verklickern, was sowieso in der Hilfe steht und anschließend bei weiteren Fragen auf den kostenpflichtigen Support verweisen. Oder bei Rückruf das Telefon zweimal klingeln lassen und dann eine Email kommt man war nicht erreichbar. Sorry wenn ich bei Inbetriebnahme bin, muss ich meist erst ein paar Meter laufen, bis ich einen Ort gefunden habe, wo es nicht so laut ist. Wie es richtig geht zeigt Pilz und SEW  : Anrufen --> meist 1-2 Stunde später Rückruf mit Supportmitarbeitern die wirklich Ahnung haben und einem schnell weiterhelfen können  )
- Keine Updates die mega groß sind (wie bei TIA). Was soll das?


----------



## Milka (9 April 2018)

Geringe übertragungszeiten wären schön aber das ist ja wohl eher Software bedingt :/


----------

